# na heslo



## Enquiring Mind

Ahojte všichni, narazil jsem na obrat "na heslo" ve smyslu "nespolehlivý", "špatně fungující". [Tady se samozřejmě o smysl _zaheslovan_ý nebo soubor_ na heslo_ (a password-protected file) nejedná.]

_Dům byl v bídném stavu: nepřehledná zahrada, vodovodní  potrubí na heslo, nespolehlivý rozvod elektřiny..._
The house was in a poor state with a rambling garden, shaky plumbing and unreliable electrics...

V internetu jsem pak našel jen několik příkladů, ale fakt málo: 

_Již od doby, kdy jsem na začátku položil koleje a přilepil je epoxidem, mi výhybky před výpravní budovou dělala problémy. Při lepení se epoxid dostal pod jazyky a výhybka byla celá pokroucená a přestavování výhybky bylo na heslo. Před Vánoci mě to už přestalo bavit a vrhl jsem se na výměnu._ (source: zeleznicechodov.wgz.cz)

_Ta elektrika je na te mojí jawě na heslo_. [sic] (source: motorkari.cz) The electrics on my Jawa are unreliable. 

_... nějak se mi vybavilo rčení „funguje to na heslo“ – tedy mizerně a nespolehlivě_ (source: naszviretnik.net)

Jinak se termin používá jako dvojsmysl "život na heslo", "láska na heslo", dokonce "heslo na heslo" atd. 

Otázka tedy zní: když se tento obrat normálně používá v tomto smyslu, proč je v internetu tak málo příkladů, a jak tady rozumějí rodilí mluvčí pojmu "heslo", čili jak souvisí "heslo" s "nespolehlivostí"? 
Děkuji předem za odpovědi.


----------



## Mejsy

Ano, je to něco, co jednou funguje a podruhé ne. Tak je to na heslo, řekneš kouzelnou formulku a ono  už to půjde. Spíš se to používá u věcí než u lidí.
Např. Ten zámek nejde otevřít, nejspíš je na heslo.
Ta skříň je nejspíš na heslo. (=nejde otevřít)


----------



## wtfpwnage

Nikdy jsem to neslysel. Myslim, ze vetsina lidi by ti ani nerozumela. Celkove pouzivani idiomu je v Cestine vlastne k nicemu, protoze dojem, ktery z nich jde je vetsinou negativni. Ten, kdo pouziva hodne idiomu neni povazovan za intelektuala s obrovskou slovni zasobou, ale spis za vesnicana (pr: S Vama jsem nikdy husy nepasl - v mnoha ceskych idiomech se vyskytuje slovni zasoba z venkova). Taky jsem si jist, ze v hospode se vyrkne neumerne vice idiomu nez treba na univerzite.

Pokud by me nekdo rekl ze neco funguje na heslo, myslel bych si ze to je mysleno doslova, takze ze mam zadat heslo.


----------



## bibax

Neřekl bych, že věc "na heslo" je nutně nespolehlivá. K uvedení do provozu však vyžaduje určitou zručnost nebo znalost správného grifu (der Griff = hmat, rukojeť, držadlo, přen. dovednost). Je to vlastnost téměř výlučně nechtěná, výrobcem věci nezamýšlená. Majitel se znalostí správného grifu však věc většinou bez problému užívá. Znalost "grifu" je obdobou hesla. Cizí člověk věc uvede do provozu pouze náhodně. Věc se mu tedy jeví jako nespolehlivá, ač ve své podstatě není.

Určitě to znáte. Majitel auta vás pošle pro něco do kufru. Vy se snažíte, seč jste, ale kufr neotevřete. Pak přijde majitel, někde něco prohne, chytí na jiném místě a ejhle, kufr se otevře. Je totiž "na heslo".

Věc nespolehlivá i z pohledu majitele je věcí "na baterky". Někdy funguje a někdy ne. Přivádí k zoufalství i samotného majitele. Když zrovna nefunguje, žádný grif nepomáhá. Imaginární baterky se nepředvídatelně vybily a nikdo s tím nic neudělá, dokud se zase záhadně nenabijí.

Používá se i pro osoby. Např. tatínek "na baterky" je nespolehlivý, nepředvídatelný tatínek.

N.B. Takhle to chápu já. Jiní to mohou chápat jinak, popřípadě vůbec nechápat. Jistě se najdou i tací, kteří výrazy "na heslo" a "na baterky" libovolně zaměňují. Tyto výrazy jim pak časem úplně splývají.


----------



## risa2000

Myslím, že bibax to rozsekl. V souvislosti s jeho vyčerpávající odpovědí mě napadá, že *na heslo* osobně chápu spíše ve smyslu buď funguje a nebo ne (a to výhradně u věci), ale pokud to už funguje, tak to funguje správně. Jde tedy pouze o nejistotu v tom danou věc uvést do chodu. Zatímco výraz *na baterky* mi spíše evokuje něco nekvalitního nebo, v případě osoby, nedostatečně zdatného, zkušeného. Např. _ty jsi takový právník na baterky_ (o někom, kdo ani nemusí být studovaný právník, ale nabízí právní rady pochybné úrovně).


----------



## ilocas2

Hello,

I don't agree with wtfpwnage. 

He's a foreigner and has limited vocabulary and doesn't know idioms. But it's only his problem. 

People in Czech Republic use idioms a lot.


----------



## wtfpwnage

ilocas2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't agree with wtfpwnage.
> 
> He's a foreigner and has limited vocabulary and doesn't know idioms. But it's only his problem.
> 
> People in Czech Republic use idioms a lot.



I am half Czech and I actually even live in the CZ atm. I consider my Czech to be perfect (native level). Last year I passed the final exams at a CZ HS and I scored on the Czech test higher than 92% of the people in the Czech Republic.


----------



## Tchesko

wtfpwnage said:


> Myslim, ze vetsina lidi by ti ani nerozumela.


Dovolil bych si naopak tvrdit, že tomu většina lidí rozumí, a to ve smyslech uvedených Mejsy, bibaxem a risa2000.

Zůstává ta zajímavá otázka od Enquiring Mind, proč je na internetu tak málo příkladů. Google mi hlásí pro obrat "na heslo" zhruba 307 000 výsledků, což je hodně, ale mnohé z nich jsou typu "vzpomenout si na heslo" atd. Takže těžko říct, kolik z těch příkladů je opravdových. Možná, že se ten výraz používá hlavně v mluvené řeči a méně v psané...

Pár příkladů z internetu:

*Nespolehlivě / náhodně / nepředvídatelně fungující předměty:
*
(Osciloskop) _Po určité době používání a nepoužívání se najednou někam ztratil paprsek. [...] Tak jsem dostupné kloboučky zatlačil napevno a po chvíli jsem zaregistroval jakýsi svit. Nevím tedy přesně, čím to bylo, ale zatím to ukazuje. Je to takový na heslo._

(Multimediální přehrávač) _Jednou se mi podařilo v setupu pár věcí nastavit (není čeština, ale slovenština ano - musel by se upravit ještě config1.dat), ale je to spíš na heslo, povede se to jednou z deseti případů._

(Oprava dveří) _Sice jsem udělal chybné rozhodnutí, že jsem ke dvěma viklavým starým pantům přidal na dveře ještě dva nové. Samozřejmě jsem netrefil rovinu, tak jsem pak jeden starej musel vyndat, ty nový potřebujou podložky, který jsem nenašel, takže je to zase na heslo, ale teď to funguje a pokračování příště._

(Diskuze o kočárku) _Je to kočár na heslo, jednou něco funguje, pak zas ne, je fakt hodně těžký a o skládání do auta radši ani nemluvím..._

(Kritika politické strany) _Jen tak pro sebe se ptám: "co je to za opozici?" Je to něco jako autíčko na heslo, které se rozjede, jen když motor dá souhlas?_

*Nutná znalost "grifu":*

(Domácí výroba sýra) _U čerstvého mléka je to v poho[dě,] syřidlo je kamarád, ale u kupovaného je to vážně na heslo, člověk musí být trpělivý._

(Recenze kočárku) _Systém polohování zad táhlem, které nefunguje úplně plynule, zasekává se, do nejnižší polohy (do rovna) je to vyloženě na heslo._




wtfpwnage said:


> I actually even live in the CZ atm.


Could you then please consider using Czech diacritics when writing on Wordreference? It would really make reading easier (at least for natives).


----------



## lucythemom

Osobně si myslím, že v idiomu "na heslo" je taky zakomponovaný typický český humor, což nemusí ani ti nejlepší studenti postřehnout. Co se týče významu, souhlasím s risou 2000. Taky nesouhlasím s tím, co tvrdí wtfpwnage, že v češtině idiomy nepoužíváme a když, tak jsou negativní. Myslím, že má ještě co studovat.
Pořekadlo "Husy jsme spolu nepásli." je zastaralé, asi něco jako anglické "be raining cats and dogs" - ale v učebnicích i slovnících to najdete pořád.

A ještě dodám, že idiom "být na heslo" je jeden z mých oblíbených.


----------



## wtfpwnage

lucythemom said:


> Osobně si myslím, že v idiomu "na heslo" je taky zakomponovaný typický český humor, což nemusí ani ti nejlepší studenti postřehnout. Co se týče významu, souhlasím s risou 2000. Taky nesouhlasím s tím, co tvrdí wtfpwnage, že v češtině idiomy nepoužíváme a když, tak jsou negativní. Myslím, že má ještě co studovat.
> Pořekadlo "Husy jsme spolu nepásli." je zastaralé, asi něco jako anglické "be raining cats and dogs" - ale v učebnicích i slovnících to najdete pořád.
> 
> A ještě dodám, že idiom "být na heslo" je jeden z mých oblíbených.


Jasny mam co studovat D

Uz se radsi na ceskym forum neobjevim, tady je kazdej pseudo-intelektual  intelektualem. Jediny co jsem rikal je ze v CJ je pouzivanost idiomu primo umerna inteligenci dotycneho. Ja jsem z rodiny vysokoskolaku, mozna u vas v hospode pred panelakem lidi mluvej takhle s tim nepocitam D


----------



## vianie

Nesúhlasím s wtfpwnage, že používanie idiomov tohto typu je záležitosťou určitých spoločenských vrstiev.

  Súhlasím s wtfpwnage, že používanie idiomov tohto typu nepôsobí nejakým slobodným, priamym, či konštruktívnym dojmom.


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> Neřekl bych, že věc "na heslo" je nutně nespolehlivá. K uvedení do provozu však vyžaduje určitou zručnost nebo znalost správného grifu (der Griff = hmat, rukojeť, držadlo, přen. dovednost). Je to vlastnost téměř výlučně nechtěná, výrobcem věci nezamýšlená. Majitel se znalostí správného grifu však věc většinou bez problému užívá. Znalost "grifu" je obdobou hesla. Cizí člověk věc uvede do provozu pouze náhodně. Věc se mu tedy jeví jako nespolehlivá, ač ve své podstatě není.
> 
> Určitě to znáte. Majitel auta vás pošle pro něco do kufru. Vy se snažíte, seč jste, ale kufr neotevřete. Pak přijde majitel, někde něco prohne, chytí na jiném místě a ejhle, kufr se otevře. Je totiž "na heslo".
> 
> Věc nespolehlivá i z pohledu majitele je věcí "na baterky". Někdy funguje a někdy ne. Přivádí k zoufalství i samotného majitele. Když zrovna nefunguje, žádný grif nepomáhá. Imaginární baterky se nepředvídatelně vybily a nikdo s tím nic neudělá, dokud se zase záhadně nenabijí.
> 
> Používá se i pro osoby. Např. tatínek "na baterky" je nespolehlivý, nepředvídatelný tatínek.
> 
> N.B. Takhle to chápu já. Jiní to mohou chápat jinak, popřípadě vůbec nechápat. Jistě se najdou i tací, kteří výrazy "na heslo" a "na baterky" libovolně zaměňují. Tyto výrazy jim pak časem úplně splývají.



Já osobně používám "na heslo", když něco funguje vyloženě nespolehlivě. Ani ne v tom smyslu, že bych já neměl grif a někdo jiný ano, ale zkrátka je to aušus a nefunguje to třeba tehdy, kdy má, nebo občas to funguje a občas ne, takže je to "na heslo".


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> *Na *internetu jsem pak našel jen několik příkladů...
> 
> 
> Jinak se term*í*n používá...
> 
> Otázka tedy zní: když se tento obrat normálně používá v tomto smyslu, proč je *na* internetu tak málo příkladů..



Promiňte, jestli puntičkařím, ale říká se *na internetu. *(Můžu se zeptat, odkud umíte takhle fantasticky česky, když máte rodný jazyk angličtinu?)


----------

